# Eldar army



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello 

This is next Jolly Rogers big project. Only airbrushed base color and some shading attempts. Soon I should post more tanks, infantry and FW avatar of khaine


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

those look so good! I wish I could do that!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

A nice start


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

+ Rep just for having a cobra, scorpion AND a dual sword wielding wraithlord!

i look forward to seeing some finished work


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Is the wraithlord on the right a wraithseer?


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep, it's wraithtseer.
Work on this project has been suspended. Recently I managed to do just freehand on wraithseer head.









Fortunately Muk painted all tanks over the past few weeks. 
Clean and smooth, here are pics.

































































Hope you like it.

Cheers 
olekkkkk
JRS


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow those are amazing!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Best looking Eldar I've seen.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

They look amazing. The freehand for the Wraithseer's 'face' is brilliantly painted and a great idea and the vehicles look fantastic. If my Eldar army looked half as good as that I'd be very happy. Instead I have 10,000 points of undercoated models... +rep, if I could give you more than 44 I would but unfortunately that's my limit.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

That freehand on the wraithseer is fantastic


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The airbrush work on the hulls are very smooth and I like it. The highlights are not overdone and stand out really well.

A good choice of colours. Im not sure about the wraithlord. I love the freehand, but it looks a little odd for some reason I cant put my finger on. Maybe because it it will appear to be an overly large head, like a humpty dumpty head. 

Even so, great work, have some rep.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Superb technique.

I agree with humakt that the face on the Wraithseer looks odd; I feel it is too cartoon-like to match the rest of the model.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for comments

Wraithseer head - I'll have to think of something to make it look better. 

New WIP - avatar


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a nice model. I like the recessed light blue. Makes it feel as though there is an inner light. It also looks like plasma and the contrast with the dark armour is very striking. Did you do the spear blade with an airbrush? It looks really good.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

The airbrush work is top notch and all the tanks have such a sleek look to them, the Avatar is great too 
The Wraithseers face pulls me, its fantastic work there is no doubt of that but does it suit the army! I can see a few people have said it doesn't but then i think about what the model is and i can see how it would fit. Personally i'm a fan :so_happy:


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I really have to learn how to use an airbrush... These are amazing..

+All the Rep I can muster


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

+rep it looks magnificent


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for all comments

Forum was not available for some time. Here are pics of minis finished during this break.

Hope you like them


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think on the large chassis tanks extending the lighter color down the blades would have made the model pop more, maybe a bit of gloss clear over the canopy. 

The avatar could use a bit more light green on the head fins. Tie the head with the body, make them look like they are glowing. 
They look magnificent.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Two new pics. Hope you like it.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

I am very close to the end. Now I have only pics of heads but everything except legs is finished.

Hope you like it.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

amazing work jolly roger very creative and inspirational +rep


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Will you be going over the gems with a gloss coat?

I ask because while they look stunning, along with everything else, they still have a matt finish, as they are so large it shows more and may be improved with a touch of gloss varnish.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Titan finished.

Hope you like it.



















Gloss over gems could be good idea, but that would have differed Titan from the rest of the army and I don't have possibilities to fix everything.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello

Here are pics of finished DA. Hope you like it.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

New WIP. 

things to do: all details and base


----------



## Nemo (Jun 8, 2013)

Personally I can never get sprats to work for me. But these are amazing


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

Thats some incredible work, love your airbrushing.

Actually I love the painting of the blades, much nicer than the typical blue ones I think


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow this log is unreal!

I love your free hand work!


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello

After a long break Jolly Roger paints again some big toys for this eldar army.










Here is Vampire Hunter. I forgot to post it after finishing.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is another part of this army painted by JRS.
Hope you like it.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Absolutely amazing shading and highlighting. I love these!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful army. I particularly love the Avatar.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for comments.

Here are pics of finished titan.
Hope you like it.


----------

